# [REQ] FTP upload with two-eyes principle



## mix_room (Aug 9, 2012)

I am looking for a solution which would enable the two-person, or four-eyes, principle with FTP (actually SFTP) uploads. 

The problem: I need to share some file with outside contacts. Before files can leave here someone needs to verify that they may actually leave. What I was thinking was to have a temporary place for storage where "legal people" can then either accept or reject the upload as necessary. 
I upload to place A, after verification it is automatically uploaded to place B. From place B 'other people' can access it. 

Is there any pre-packaged, or atleast relatively simple to implement, solution to this problem that can be made using FreeBSD? If not, does anyone have another method with which my problem of needing to share files to an upload, but them needing to pass scrutiny, can be solved?


----------

